# 2 new OTA subchannels added to HR-20 - Harrisburg, PA market



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

*To those in the Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA and Philadelphia, PA markets -*

I noticed recently that the HR-20 IRD now has 27-3 (WHTM) and 10-3 (WCAU) available. Until recently, we couldn't tune these with the built-in ATSC tuner.


----------

